# dell dimension c521 amber light...



## Ray305 (Sep 2, 2011)

When i turn on the computer it stays with the amber light and the fan is constantly running. I removed the case to see if something was wrong with the insides of my computer. The only thing i saw wrong was that these two cables that lead to the power supply were disconnected (I think they're suppose to be connected to something). Please help me boot up my computer and get back to gaming.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The small one is the power plug for a floppy drive the larger a hard or dvd/cd drive, most likely they were never hooked to anything, most PC's have extra power cords should you want to add another drive.

Are any of the 4 diagnostic lights lit up on the front?
Dell Diag lights


----------



## Ray305 (Sep 2, 2011)

I put the computer away inside the box under my bed. To take it out i need to lift the bed (It's really heavy) and slide the box out with my foot. Do you think you'll be online tomorrow?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep I'll be around.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

wrench97 is always around.:smile:


----------



## ddpdx (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm having this same problem. The power light on my Dimension C521 stays amber when I try to power it up and the fan runs and runs and runs. None of the diagnostic lights are on. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Solid Amber is what Dell calls a pre-post failure, if you have more then on ram stick Unplug the power cord press and hold the power button several times to remove any resudial power, then remove the one farthest from the CPU, try to boot the PC, swap the sticks to test with the second one.


----------

